# Oh Noooo, one of my favorite links is down!



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Dunno why, but it seems like all the links to Radius Engineering's awesome website are all down. I hope they're not out of business. Their site is totally jagworthy...they build the most awesome bunkers.

See, all the other bunker manufacturers out there build these little dirt submarines, but Radius build underground condominiums, bunkers designed for an entire neighborhood. This was the site that inspired me to write Calizona. In fact the real star of the book is 'the castle,' their nickname for the $100,000,000 bunker they build with their lottery money.

I really do hope they aren't out of business because I haven't picked those winning numbers yet (my retirement plan consists of lottery tickets and guns.)

http://www.radius-engineering.com/
in case it comes back up

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Radius-Engineering-International-Inc/130674807011807
their FB page is still up, and they have a few pics of their bunkers

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...s2vjak8GeHvk9FFpA&sig2=lqBSXkU7Q-u7ghqHuh8BcA
some stuff on You tube about them.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Truthfully I figure I'll never win the lottery, so in a couple years I'll just have to build my own damned bunker. It just won't be an underground mansion like a Radius 7014. 

I guess I am so attracted to the massive bunker because my research always leads in that direction. See, you can talk the talk about locking the doors when the sky falls, but what do ya do when your brother shows up with his family? Do you let him in? Of course. So now you gotta budget not only for your own family, but anyone who is likely to show up when the balloon goes up. Then add a few more cots for the unexpected. After all, if a doctor or chemical engineer or that chick from Hooters show up, you're gonna wanna let 'em in.

So now you just went from a few people to twenty or thirty. And since the apocalypse isn't just a weekend thing, you're all gonna be in there for a long time. Hence, my deep seated desire for substantial subterranean floorspace. If you are going to be living this way for years and years, then you need enough room that you don't go on a murderous rage one day.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

This is one of my recreations of a Radius 7014 I think it was. Since I couldn;t get their permission to use their floorplans, I just made my own based on their specs.
This is just one building in the complex. Radius had some really cool bunkers on their site. Made from plastic so they outlast concrete.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It gives a dns error. Dns is a phone book thingie, you type www.bla and it translates to a specific ip address. It says they still own the www so it must need to be updated. It could take hours to a day. Thats my thoughts.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I thought you were going off on a tangent,the start of a radius.:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

View attachment 9676













This is where I deviated from Radius's design style. They make their multi-bunkers radiate outwards from a center point, so it you had enough of them they would form a ring of bunkers. Anyhow, I want a pull thru garage with tunnels wide enough for side by side parking so I can stash a lotta vehicles.
The armory and quarantine are based on 2 of Radius's smaller bunkers. These are made from plastic sections, kinda like one of those connex buildings you can build yourself (except they do the building.)

Last I had heard, these guys had built a few thousand bunkers, all over the country (3000 ish) Their biggest customer is the US Govt.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh boy. I was maybe wrong.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Sorry, I get smokey when I talk too much. err...

So they been down since Jan 25? Mebbe with their govt contracts they don;t need a customer facing page.

So who is gonna build my mega bunker?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe they are busy with FEMA bunkers?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

See, I dunno about that. Have you or anyone you ever knew, been invited to stay in one of these bunkers? Ever been told in case of emergency you could go there? I'm thinking these are built for the mucky mucks. Us regular schlubs ain't invited.

I saw a map in one of the videos that showed like 3 of their bunkers right here in town. I have never heard a hint of them.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Found this juicy pic.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

This one is actually labelled as a Zombie Bunker. It'd be big enough for honeymooners.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is a good view of one of the mid-sized Radius bunkers being assmbled. They are actually made from plastic so they last longer than metal or concrete (so they say) This would be a 2 story building inside.


----------

